# SeaHorse_Fanatic's 165g reef - Dec. 30th, 2014 Update



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Did some re-aquascaping and added some nice corals over the last while so thought I'd post an up-to-date photo of my main 165g reef tank.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A huge red & green Symphyllia flat brain that I picked up at King Ed's on Boxing Day. My best buy for the week, no doubt.

Anthony


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

they look nice!!! how are marine bettas?? it looks like the tank needs more fishes!!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> A huge red & green Symphyllia flat brain that I picked up at King Ed's on Boxing Day. My best buy for the week, no doubt.
> Anthony


Great find Anthony. It looks awesome in your tank....:bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> they look nice!!! how are marine bettas?? it looks like the tank needs more fishes!!


The Marine Bettas (each about 6") are paired off and doing great. May partner up with a local clownfish breeder to try our hand and captive breeding the Marine Bettas.

And yes George, I think that Symphyllia brain coral looks great in my tank too. :bigsmile:


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If you get the bettas to breed, I'm first in line for the babies 

Tank looks awesome as always. It's what my reef wants to be when it grows up.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Really, these are cell phone pics and the tank looks way better in person. I'm very happy with all the changes over this past month. December has been a very good month for my addiction (if not for my wallet).

Anthony


----------



## Nemo1 (Aug 11, 2011)

That's awesome phone pic quality. 
I have seen it in person colours look even better.


----------

